# Pregnancy with IBS and an anxiety disorder?



## Valyias (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi, I am a newbie here. I have had IBS-D for almost 13 years now and I also have generalized anxiety disorder which is mostly under control with the help of paxil. I also take a lot of Immodium to cope with D but it has been better with the paxil. My husband and I want to try for a baby in a few months so I have been weaning myself off the paxil







. My Dr. also advised me to stop taking the immodium since it can be passed to the fetus. I have heard that being pregnant slows down your bowels and can cause C which if true might negate the D somewhat? Is there something else that might work equally well besides immodium? Dr suggested kaopectate but that has not worked fast enough for me in the past . Anyone helpful suggestions to get through this upcoming event?







Thanks


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

With both of my pregnancies my Ibs-d got alot better although when I did have problems I took immodium. I was told by 2 different doctors & a prenatel specialist (can't think of what he's called now) that deals in high risk pregnancies that it was safe to take immodium just not over the recommended dosage of 4 a day. You may want to check with your doctor again or check with another because even on this board most woman that have had babies have been told immodium is safe.


----------



## renael (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm a newbie here too. I plan to get pregnant this spring. I have ibs-d & c. My doctor just put me on paxil for anxiety... and I'm hoping it helps with my ibs. Did your doctor recommend you get off of paxil to get prego? Also, does anyone else have stories about pregnancy and ibs?


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

Hi, I'm 36 weeks prego. I've had IBS-D for 4 years. It was pretty much under control until i got pregnant. It's been really difficult, but manageable. I'm not one of the lucky few that could eat dairy and fast food all of the sudden with being pregnant. I've had to keep to a simple diet. My doc said Immodium is fine to take, which i do take when needed. I have high anxiety also, but have never been on any drugs for it. I would definately ask your doc before you conceive which drugs you should stop taking. My doc made me stop taking Prevacid before conceiving.


----------



## littlegreen (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi there,I am new to this website too, and thank god for all of you to share my misery! I have two little kids, one 4 months and one almost four years old. My IBS-d is moderate, not severe. During the 1st pregnancy my metabolism slowed down and I was able to tolerate richer, wider variety of food, and man did I take advantage of that! With the 2nd prego though I was quite touchy (stomach wise ) in the 1st trimester, then the rest of the pregnancy wasn't bad, but it wasn't as easy as the first pregnancy for some reason. I am now experiencing post natal flare up of IBS and I feel it may be due to the fact that during the labor I was given antibiotics intravenously. Trying to sort it all out. Have an appointment at UCLA Wednesday, whew.Bottom line is, have those babies, you can do it! Whatever ripples it might add, it's worth it. You'll get through it. Good luck.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi,I have a 4 month old and while pregnant I was more C than I ever remember in my last trimester and usually I'm more the D than C, but I do alternate. The first two trimesters I was throwing up to much to have IBS...bleugh.I have anxiety, but I don't take a prescription. I've found that Mikes tapes (IBS Audio 100) work for my IBS brought on by anxiety. In fact I'd say I'm 80% better thanks to the tapes.


----------



## Anna Anderson (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi, i also have a four month old baby and i suffer from ibs d/c type.i manage my symptms fairly well and had more good days than bad until i had the baby.scince then i have had a really bad flare up,cramping and diarrhea.i was interested to read your message about having iv anti-biotics during labour because thats what i had, and i have been wondering weather this is the cause of my flare up.i can't take immodium because i am breast feeding and i don't wan't to stop yet.i have just started back to work after my maternity leave and it's hard because i keep having to run to the loo.drop me an e -mail to let me know how you are getting on.having said all that i don't regret getting pregnant for a second because i have the most gorgeous baby in the world and i love him to bits.so to anybody who is worried about being pregnant just go for it and you will cope with everthing along the way.


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi!It's comforting for me to read these pregnancy stories. I have IBS-C and generalized anxiety disorder with panic and with depression, but I really want to have a baby. I've been happily married for several years, and I recently turned 30. (That biological clock is ticking.) Anyway, I've been worried about how I might make it through a pregnancy, considering my health issues.If anyone can share any stories of what it is like to go off of SSRI's and anxiety meds during their pregnancy, please share.







Also, is there anyone with IBS-C with pregnancy stories to share?


----------



## ArtistGirL74 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi- I just registered here on the IBS BB site. I am 28 yrs. old, have had IBS diagnosed just last September, but have dealt with it undiagnosed for probably a lifetime now. I was reading other posts and gather that this use of "c" and D" equals what TYPE of IBS you're dealing with primarily..c-onstipation, d-do I have to say it? LOL. If I am correct, then I would post that I suffer with C type, almost never D anymore. The reason I wanted to post here is because I have wanted to start a family myself. I was thinking silently that because of the IBS I would be a basket case, and would never live through it. This fear is what has kept me from becoming pregnant. It helps to read posts from women like myself who have done it, it has happened and they lived. I think in your mind you may have more fear than necessary, especially if you've watched too many movies while trying to get better..LOL..I also have been taking an drug called Zoloft, and had tried taking Prosac, but had to stop because of the nausea and migranes it caused. So far the Zoloft is ok, although it is keeping me up at night sometimes. It says may cause drowsyness so I have been taking it at night, but I'm wide awake..boy do I prattle on or what? The #1 cause of my IBS-C is stress, then menstrual cycle hormone changes, then food, then just because it wants to be there (it's a bit sassy).I think what has helped me greatly is to actually be diagnosed. I mean, your mind can run rampant on what could be "wrong with me" and you think of the worst possible scenarios..I went through an upper endoscopy and colonoscopy at the same time last September and this is when they finally closed the books on the "what if's". The Dr. felt secure that with these tests done, as well as all the others (CAT scans, MRI, Blood, etc etc etc)That this is what it is. And knowing that it is IBS takes away all the "oh god what if's.." so that helps even though I'd rather not have IBS.Now I take two fiber tabs in the morning (each one a 500 mg citrucel)and two at night sometimes, as well as some high powered ibuprophen (for arthritis pain) Oh hey, <<anyone else out there noticed a connection with arthritis pain and IBS??>>>and the Zoloft. We bought a treadmill and moderate exercise really helps. It just royally bites that we do not have a "pill" that makes it all better..but then there are so many diseases that we wish we had one for.Take care everyone, and girls, you're not alone. We're all in the canoe without the paddle sometimes.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

right up my alley ladies!I just found out that i'm 2 weeks pregnant. I have had ibs since 1998 and anxiety disorder because of it and i have been heavily medicated due to the pain of ibs, so basically i havent had feeling in my bowels on purpose for years. Well as soon as i found out i was preg i called mt shrink who puts me on all these drugs and asked him what to do. He told me to stop everything just like that. Well i asked him about the dt's and he said don't worry about it.Well i shouldnot have listened to him because i went through the worst dt's ever and being on Amitrp and Xanax for 5 years you'd kinda expect that..hmmm..Well i called my gi specialist and he told me to call and ambulance before i went into shock and lost the baby.The came and treated me like a herione addict or something and acted like ibs and panic disorder and dt's was nothing! I was like my doctor TOLD me to call you and that theres a room already waiting for me called ahead.The didn't believe me and kept telling me to breathe, i said i'm not having an attack i'm going through dt's and dont want to lose the baby.They wheeled me to the lounge and finally someone spoke up and said hey she doesnt have to wait she has a room waiting..DUHThe Triage <sp> nurse came in and asked for a brief update and told me to my face that i already killed my baby and walked out! I was about to cry, i thought i was just doing what my doc told me to do, i mean i found out i was preg relatively fast <im only 2 weeks> so i thought hey WTH?The Real doc game in and i explained and told her what the nurse said and the doc looked apalled and went out to yell at her. Then came back in and took my history and told me that babies are born all the time to mothers on medication for various reasons and that i needed to be weened off safely and then put on something safe for the baby and then treated by a prenantal specialist that deal with risky pregnancy and that my baby will be fine, it wont have 2 heads i didnt do anything wrong and that she will call the specilaists and come up with a plan for me.She came up with a plan to ween me off of the xanax slowly, start paxil which she says is safe for women during pregnancy and that everything will be fine. she said i was her 3rd pregnant lady seen that day that was on meds and needed to be weened off andput on a long term plan and that mommies have babies all the time while on meds, if it outweighs the risks of course.So right now im glad that Doc walked into the room and took care of me, I'm not happy with that nurse and i'm not happy with my shrink who told me to just tottally stop my meds and put me in a bad position.Right now i have to have an er follow up with some specialist in prenatal care. The doc i saw said that if the mommy is calm the babt is safer therefore jumping off meds and going through dt's are more harmful to the baby than the medication itself sometimes.So at the moment i'm still weening, it's hard because now i can feel my tummy which has been numbed for years. I'm in the bathroom about every 5 minutes with D in the mornings, there is no pain yet, a little spasming but i'm hoping it might pass. I'm hoping my body will adjust. I'm not sure if the D is caused by the weening, dt's etc or what because frankly i can't remember what my tummy was like before.I'm very uneasy about feeling my tummy alive again, i was so used to being numbed so much into constipation it's scary, but i hope that just thinking that in 9 months i'll have my first child staring up at me all of this struggle will be worth it.


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Cadia, thanks for sharing your story.







I wish you all the best during your pregnancy.


----------



## hathorisis (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm new to the board and am trying to get pregnant. Right now my doctor has me on Librax to control my IBS-D. Has anyone had any problems trying to get pregnant from weight loss, etc. from IBS-D?


----------



## Cathy4471 (Feb 22, 2003)

I also have IBS(D/C), a hiatal hernia and a history of panic attacks and mild depression for which I've been taking prozac for years. I now also have symptoms of gallbladder disease and am being worked up for that. I too would like to try to have a baby in the next year (my biological clock is ticking-I'm in my early 30's). My OB-GYN told me that prozac is one of the drugs considered safe during pregnancy but that it's best to not be on it during the first trimester. She told me that if I found out I was pregnant I should take myself off the Prozac unless I absolutely couldn't function without it. I've heard that some women with a history of panic disorder/depression do fine while pregnant without any drugs because the hormones released during pregnancy put you in a better mood. On the other hand, some women I've talked to said that while pregnant they felt like they had PMS all the time and actually needed to go on medication (anti-depressants) in order to function. I think it depends on the person. My OB-GYN also said that stress from untreated anxiety or depression can sometimes be more detrimental to a developing fetus than medications. It's so comforting to think other people have similar issues to what I have and that we can share stories. This self help group is great.


----------



## Nella (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi everyone I have some questions regarding IBS and pregnancy. I've just found out Im pregnant with my 2nd baby but just prior to falling I suffered bad abdominal, pain D, bloating, joint pain, fatigue etc. I've had Irritable bowel symptoms for a few years and got diagnosed with a lactose intolerance I controlled it but it has worsened and I don't know why. Just had a type of colonoscopy not sure of proper name "flexi-something". GI didn't find any inflammation. Since missing my first period (pregnant)and not eating due to Colonoscopy (all in the same weekend) I've felt a lot better. I don't get it do I have colitis as GI and GP suspected or not? I have all the symptoms the last 6months have been bad I thought I may have had cancer I felt so run down and sick all the time. Has anyone gone into total remission during pregnancy? If so would there be any inflammation inside bowel at all? I'd love to hear from someone who may have some idea about it. I just need to know I'm not crazy but have actually got something not just imaging it.ThanksNella and baby!


----------



## sooze (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm 41 weeks pregnant so this thread is right up my alley







Prior to being pregnant, my IBS was mainly reflux an bloating, with occasionally D. In my first trimester, I had a terrible time with reflux (although no sickness, thank goodness). In the third trimester, I've suffered really badly with C and bloating. I've found that fiber drinks, oatmeal and plenty of figs and sharon fruit have helped. Before being pregnant, I found it really difficult to take much dairy, but in the past few months, I've positively craved it and am drinking loads of milk just fine (although I don't know if this is contributing to the C, but I doubt it, as it usually leads to D for me). Anyway, I guess reading this makes it sound like I've had a bit of a rough time, and in some ways I have, and am really looking forward to getting my body back







But, I just wanted to say that I wouldn't have missed it for the world. All those horrible symptoms are far outweighed by feeling my little one kick around inside me, and knowing that in a few days, I'll be holding him in my arms. So, I would say, go for it







It's worth any sacrfice you have to make. Good luck!


----------



## Nella (Mar 14, 2003)

Sooze,Thanks for your reply and good luck with baby I have a 14 month old and know the joy you are feeling. Hope it all goes well for you. What are you having? or had? My IBS symptoms have eased now that I'm pregnant, occasional D, feeling full and hungry at the same time I think that is a pregnancy thing. I also seem to be able to tolerate foods better now. I feel like baby is healing from the inside. Isn't the body an amzing thing? Best of luck for you and baby.Nella


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey all!I'm so glad this post showed up. I'm a couple of years away from a baby, but I'm still concerned about the things we're discussing here. Because I'm married and therefore sexually active, there's still the chance that I could get pregnant accidentally, and I worry about the Imodium and the Ativan (which I take for Panic Disorder and Generalized Anxiety). I'm also worried because the most horrific symptom of my panic and anxiety attacks is overwhelming nausea. I feel like ESPECIALLY when I'm preganant I'm going to need my anti-anxiety medication. I'm certainly not addicted, according to my doc, the dosage I'm taking only once a day is not enough to cause addiction, but I worry about what would happen if I have to come off it for pregnancy. I feel like that's the time I would need it the most!







So can you really take some anti-anxiety while pregnant? That would be great!Thanks for the great post!Amy


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Unfortunately their is no safe anti anxiety medication and believe me i was on them all and i went through them all with my doctord hoping i could stay with one..wrong...unfortunately all anti anxiety agents are not safe expecially during the first trimester. I wasn't happy to hear this at all just like your probably not but i'll tell you what they worked up for me. I had to be weened off everything and i was put on Paxil which has been shown to be safe during pregnancy. the Paxil takes a bit to kick in but it does kick in...while you wait for it to work your beeing weened off your anti anxiety and by the time your off of them the paxil is upped and in full effect. I'm not going to lie to you..getting off and being weened is the hardest part of it all if you have anxiety issues and unfortunately withdraw always gives you some anxiety, not to mention worry and everything else. I just thought to myself that i'm doing this for the baby and that i'll be miserable i am miserable but i'll be fine real soon. Thats all you can do.I'm over it now and completly off all meds except paxil and i'm 10 weeks now. the hardest part so far for me is dealing with the ibs symptoms and pain.Good luck to you!


----------

